# Non-static cloths/pads



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I've recently graduated from Meguiars Carnauba Wax to Collinite 485. The reason for the change was that the Meg's shine didn't last very long, so although the car looked stunning for a few days or weeks, it just didn't last from wash to wash. Someone on DW recommended the Collinite and I'd heard a bit about it so decided to invest last week.

First impressions were abject panic! :lol: The wax spread so easily that I thought I'd bought the wrong thing and was actually smearing oil on my car! :lol: My second impression was that it is an absolute pig to buff back off. I applied it with a microfibre pad and buffed off with another microfibre pad. But that was insufficient, so I went back over it with a microfibre cloth.

My third impression was that the car looked totally stunning (brilliant black, what did you expect!  )! (Pics to follow, but I'm an idiot and left the camera cable at my parents' house so they are imprisoned on the camera at the moment :roll: ).

However, I've since washed the car (Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild) and given it a bit of a buff, but there are some holograms in patches, as though I've not taken off all the wax (I can assure you, I have!). There's also rather a lot of static, to the point where, when I was buffing it off, I was able to leave the microfibre pad stuck to the driver's door with static!

So, does anyone have any recommendations please, or something I can do differently? I love the finish from the Colli (with the exception of the current holograms) but just want to avoid the static and holograms if possible.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Despite your assertions that you have you removed all the wax, your holograms are more than likely caused by having not removed the wax!

Did you simply apply the wax to freshly washed paint, did you use any pre-wax cleaner?

I'm pretty sure the likes of Halfords sells "quick detailer"Get a bottle of that and use as directed. It should hugely reduce, if not remove the holograms.

Classic signs of over heavy wax application 

Dave


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Ah right, thanks for that.

I'd polished first (Megs), then applied the wax. Given the different consistency in the Colli to what I'm used to, I suspect you're right and I may have been heavy handed.

Funny though - it looked ok when I'd done it on Friday, then the car got covered in dust on Saturday. On Sunday I washed and dried it (had to polish and re-wax a door, but that's another story :roll: ) and where I'd waxed (on Friday) and then "only" washed and dried (on Sunday), I got holograms. I don't get it!

Yours, Confused of Manchester! 

Sorry, hope this makes sense!

PS - any tips on the static reduction?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I've never experienced static issues with any brand of m/f cloth.

Not sure how the holograms only appeared on your door after washing and drying...you're saying the holograms aren't evident on the rest of the car? Did you polish and re-wax the door again?

So, what are using to dry your car - a chamois? If yes, then don't! Tanning oils in proper chamois are not good for wax and could possibly cause your problem. Or, are you using a m/f cloth to dry the car? 
What are you using to wash the m/f cloths ,laundry detergent with added conditioner? If yes, again don't! Conditioners hang around in the cloth even when dry. They're not good for the wax finish either.

Lots of questions I know, give me some answers and we'll soon get it sorted 

Dave


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha, lots of questions, but thank you for helping!

Yes, the holograms only appeared post-second wash. I washed and dried the whole car, then polished and waxed one door. That one door is the only panel without holograms!

In terms of what I use, I have a noodle mit for washing (TBM of course!) and I have one of those super thick drying towels (can't remember which make, but a few of us bought them from the Detailed stand at the Awesome show last year - super absorbent things).

As for the detergent,I'm now wondering if that may be the issue. I have to wash the car at my parents' house as I don't have facilities at mine, so I leave all the gear there. My mum washed the pads etc for us last, and I have a feeling that she used some form of "2 in 1" tabs which I now (having read your post) suspect contain conditioner as well (unless the 2 in 1 refers to something else?). Luckily, post-wash this weekend, I brought them all home with me and washed them in just normal Persil (no conditioner). Hopefully you've identified the problem for us (bless you!). 

Tell ya what though - that Colli doesn't half stick around! I washed and dried the mit, pads and and microfibre cloths last night; I can tell exactly which pads I used for the wax as they feel oily! I put them in the tumble drier and ended up with a house full of fumes from heating up the chemicals on the pads! Suffice it to say, they will be going through another wash before they get used again!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

You need to be washing your detailing gear, micro fibres, sponge applicators etc in non-bio. And don't tumble dry or place on a radiator


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ops, I always tumble my cloths and wash mit....is that bad for them, Rock?

Burns, the first time I used Collinite 476 I had a similar problem next time I washed the car, it looked hazy and awful but came off with detailing spray...I think I just put it on too thick, which, by your description above of it not coming out of your kit after washing, could be your problem..perhaps?

Regards
Ross


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> You need to be washing your detailing gear, micro fibres, sponge applicators etc in non-bio. And don't tumble dry or place on a radiator


Oh arse! That will be one of my problems then! Not sure whether I use non-bio or not (I use the purple Persil tablets, whatever they are! :roll: ) and I always tumble dry the gear or put it on a radiator if there isn't much of it! :roll: Thanks for the advice - daft question though, if you don't tumble dry or put on a radiator, how do you dry the stuff?



ross_cj250 said:


> Ops, I always tumble my cloths and wash mit....is that bad for them, Rock?
> 
> Burns, the first time I used Collinite 476 I had a similar problem next time I washed the car, it looked hazy and awful but came off with detailing spray...I think I just put it on too thick, which, by your description above of it not coming out of your kit after washing, could be your problem..perhaps?
> 
> ...


In that case then, when I wash the car this weekend, I will use detailing spray afterwards. Fingers corssed! And thanks for the tip. I suspect I was a little heavy handed with the wax as you say. When I first tipped it, I expected it to come out like the Megs...but then I ended up with a fistful of it! So then it was a case of trying to get it back into the bottle (Laurel and Hardy do detailing? :roll: :lol: ) and although I then took the hint and was trying to apply it sparingly, I suspect that the intial huge dollop didn't do me any favours!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

ross_cj250 said:


> Ops, I always tumble my cloths and wash mit....is that bad for them, Rock?
> 
> Burns, the first time I used Collinite 476 I had a similar problem next time I washed the car, it looked hazy and awful but came off with detailing spray...I think I just put it on too thick, which, by your description above of it not coming out of your kit after washing, could be your problem..perhaps?
> 
> ...


I don't know all the ins and outs etc but I've read a lot about, and there's a lot out there!
It's so easy to apply too much wax because you think it isn't enough. Apply as thinly as possible, a little goes a longggg way. Perhaps the moment you think hmmm, maybe it needs a little more wax-it doesn't lol
Re cleaning your cloths and applicator pads:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=183365


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

White vinegar? Hmmm, interesting.

May have to invest in a clothes line as well now! :lol:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Personally I don't do the white vinegar thang, I do wash them in non-bio @ 30° though. I bought a nice plastic storage box, the kind you might put kids toys in, with a lid to keep my car care paraphernalia in. Keeps the cloths etc clean whilst not in use.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

White vinegar - ffs!

Non bio, 30/40 degC wash, tumble-dry/hangout...all I've ever done with my cloths. It works, it's simple - just how it should be :wink:

Dave


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> White vinegar - ffs!
> 
> Non bio, 30/40 degC wash, tumble-dry/hangout...all I've ever done with my cloths. It works, it's simple - just how it should be :wink:
> 
> Dave


It's all you need to do


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> White vinegar - ffs!


 :lol: What's this? Detailing World turning something simple into an 18 step process? I won't have it said. :lol:



burns said:


> Yes, the holograms only appeared post-second wash.


This is why I stopped using wax and changed to harder acrylics. The finish is too soft and the quality of finish too short-lived.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Burns i do same as Dave with all m/f cloths always have done, to be precise I give them to Mrs Bear to do.

Anyway can't remember whether read this or was told it as there are quite a few types of collinite, but am sure heard that you are supposed to use it in the direction of air flow on a car when applying as in long straight aerodynamic strokes put it on like that front to back & take it off like that ? (happy to be corrected if I am wrong)

It's well known for being a bugger to get off if you put to much on or not in the correct conditions as in panels warm but put on in the cool that's what i have heard but as I say no experience with the stuff myself.

don't take it as gospel but might be worth a research into that

G


----------

